# Quick cheap DIY dust collection system VIDEO



## Graham Orm (26 Mar 2013)

This is a Thein based cyclone system that dumps all the vacuumed waste in a bin of your choice rather than into the shop vac. Thus no more vac bags required, a convenient method of storing waste, no more blocked filters. Will work with any vac, takes about 20 minutes to make and costs about £10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UopsGH-Yzf4


----------



## barkwindjammer (26 Mar 2013)

Great idea using a 'trugg' as the baffle-nice one Graham, and if I'm not mistaken that looks like an 'Addis' blue bin ?

I've just given my little workshop an 'air-dusting', I have one of these vacs from Lidl which has an outlet blower port, 10 mins blowing down (with a mask on) and 10 mins with the vac left running to filter all the dusty air while I grabbed a coffee


----------



## Graham Orm (26 Mar 2013)

barkwindjammer":2kamm2ye said:


> Great idea using a 'trugg' as the baffle-nice one Graham, and if I'm not mistaken that looks like an 'Addis' blue bin ?
> 
> I've just given my little workshop an 'air-dusting', I have one of these vacs from Lidl which has an outlet blower port, 10 mins blowing down (with a mask on) and 10 mins with the vac left running to filter all the dusty air while I grabbed a coffee



Nice one buddy, how much was it?


----------



## marcros (26 Mar 2013)

barkwindjammer":1ziffnm0 said:


> Great idea using a 'trugg' as the baffle-nice one Graham, and if I'm not mistaken that looks like an 'Addis' blue bin ?
> 
> I've just given my little workshop an 'air-dusting', I have one of these vacs from Lidl which has an outlet blower port, 10 mins blowing down (with a mask on) and 10 mins with the vac left running to filter all the dusty air while I grabbed a coffee



has it got a blow function on it- i never read the instructions. what do i do to use it?


----------



## barkwindjammer (26 Mar 2013)

At the opposite end of where you see the hose plugged in on that pic (for normal hoovering) there is a screwed port right next to the outlet filter, you cant miss it  , it has a one way valve just inside (no need to do anything other than take your hose off the front and move it round the back.
Cant remember what this cost Graham-about £40 ish-well worth the money, it has a 'tool' socket on it and switches the vac on when you pull the trigger on your sander/router/bandsaw etc, its also a wet vac too, they do 2 sizes mines is the larger one.


----------



## Graham Orm (26 Mar 2013)

Thanks BWJ Looks like a good one.


----------



## RogerM (27 Mar 2013)

That looks like an ingenious low tech arrangement Graham. Tempted to try that. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Graham Orm (28 Mar 2013)

Pleasure Roger, thanks for passing comment


----------



## DIY Stew (28 Mar 2013)

I bought a similar vacuum from Nettos a few years ago, cost less than £40 and can also be used for liquid spills.

Stew


----------



## Tinbasher (28 Mar 2013)

+1 for the Lidl shop vac it seems well made and with an auto switch function cannot be beaten at the price.


----------



## gregmcateer (28 Mar 2013)

Graham,
That is an awesome solution - especially the speed and cost of manufacture! I have been mithering about whether or not to spend a small fortune, or try some complicated solution - now I don't have to do either.
Thanks for posting it up.
Greg


----------



## Graham Orm (28 Mar 2013)

gregmcateer":qrj5nk2f said:


> Graham,
> That is an awesome solution - especially the speed and cost of manufacture! I have been mithering about whether or not to spend a small fortune, or try some complicated solution - now I don't have to do either.
> Thanks for posting it up.
> Greg



You're welcome mate. Only negative is if the tube blocks the bin can collapse. Either choose a stronger bin than I did or do as I am and put in a reinforcing strip round the inside of the bin.

I've also uprated the feed tube into the bin to 1 1/2" from 1 1/4


----------



## marcros (5 May 2013)

This looks fantastic, I have only just seen the video when I did a search for info on Thein Separators.

I have a question that you may or may not be able to help with...

Would the in tube and out tube stand being 4", with a suitably sized drum? I am looking at options for collecting dust from the bandsaw and chips from the thicknesser, ideally using a single machine. I have in mind using it with a camvac, or equivalent 2hp, twin motored thing.


----------



## Graham Orm (5 May 2013)

Don't know, but if you increase the suction you will have to use a significantly stiffer bin than I have. I have replaced the one in the video with a thicker walled version as it kept collapsing. 

I imagine the speed required to cause the cyclone is generated by a narrow pipe with high speed air flow. The air flow would be much slower using a 4" pipe......Only one way to find out.

Be sure to let us know how you get on Marcos. :wink:


----------



## MickCheese (6 May 2013)

Graham. 

Very good cheap solution. 

I like it. 

Mick


----------



## Graham Orm (6 May 2013)

MickCheese":3fhmxka1 said:


> Graham.
> 
> Very good cheap solution.
> 
> ...



Cheers Mick, i didn't invent it, i copied it. It works well though eh?


----------



## wabbitpoo (6 May 2013)

2 questions:

1. what does the baffle do?
2. does it stop working as soon as the dust fills up to the base of the baffle/trug?


----------



## Graham Orm (6 May 2013)

1. The baffle keeps the debris in the bottom of the bin.
2. Don't know never had it that full, I assume so.


----------



## wabbitpoo (8 May 2013)

So, the higher the base of the baffle the better? ie longer stints without emptying? Nice


----------



## Graham Orm (8 May 2013)

wabbitpoo":2c19irw2 said:


> So, the higher the base of the baffle the better? ie longer stints without emptying? Nice



I haven't experimented, but I imagine that there is a limit as to how high you can lift the baffle before the cyclone effect becomes ineffective.


----------



## barkwindjammer (29 Jun 2013)

barkwindjammer":1du3poea said:


> Great idea using a 'trugg' as the baffle-nice one Graham, and if I'm not mistaken that looks like an 'Addis' blue bin ?
> 
> I've just given my little workshop an 'air-dusting', I have one of these vacs from Lidl which has an outlet blower port, 10 mins blowing down (with a mask on) and 10 mins with the vac left running to filter all the dusty air while I grabbed a coffee



Back in at Lidl-Thursday 4th July
http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/www_lidl_ ... il&id=3612


----------



## Reggie (30 Jun 2013)

How well do these run from a normal household hoover? It looks very effective in the video, I'm sure there are many people out there that don't have the money for sophisticated systems and would look to something like this as a potential stop gap, do you risk long term damage to a hoover using it like this?


----------



## Graham Orm (30 Jun 2013)

Reggie":1cb07908 said:


> How well do these run from a normal household hoover? It looks very effective in the video, I'm sure there are many people out there that don't have the money for sophisticated systems and would look to something like this as a potential stop gap, do you risk long term damage to a hoover using it like this?



It works fine in perfect circumstances, but struggles with a longer hose and the seals have to be good so there's no leakage weakening the suction. Obviously the more power the better.


----------

